# Highland glen park



## ForkhornKiiller9000 (Jul 27, 2009)

Anyone ever fish highland glen park just behind lone peak high school in alpine. its close to my house just wondering if the fishing is anygood.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The DWR report shows that it was stocked with trout on Mar. 23.
You should be able to catch some using any standard trout tackle.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

My dog likes to swim there.






La pesca es mejor si no habla ingles, y no tiene licencia de pescar o tarjeta verde. Tambien, necesitara dejar su basura donde quiera, especialmente sus latas de cervesa, y los bolsas de pan para los patos.


----------



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

Easy pickin's for planters using standard play dough tactics. I see alot of people over there way over their limits and spend quite q bit of time turning them in. Please keep an eye out. These people are stealing from you and I.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Did they get busted? Nothing worse than anglers do that to a place with so much pressure. Shame on them!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have called the Hot Line and turned in several poachers in the last year.
This has been very effictive. Several people were cited for violations.

We all need to do this.
The Hot Line phone number is on your fishing license.
It's a 24 hour number so call it when you see actual violations.
Have all the information on the poachers that you can get.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The only problem with the hot-line is that you get to wait 20-30 minutes for someone to answer the phone. By then the poachers are long gone.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> The only problem with the hot-line is that you get to wait 20-30 minutes for someone to answer the phone. By then the poachers are long gone.


I have had the hot line answer every time that I call it.
I give my info and then the hot line located a CO and the CO calles me back.
They don't always make it the the scene on time but they now have info that I gave to them and they will watch them in the future.

There was one case where it took about 2 weeks to finally catch a poacher in the act.
The DWR watched the person for several days before seeing a violation occure.
Then they busted the person.

In another case that happened just this last weekend, I was fishing at a Community Pond and as I walked to the pond to fish, some guys were watching another angler and told me that they had seen the person hide 2 fish and had 2 more on a stringer.
A local law enforcement officer happened to stop by the pond and was notified about the poacher.
He contacted the DWR and then approached the poacher.
The poacher had 4 fish in his possission, so the Officer walked him to the parking lot.
There, they met the DWR CO's and took care of the paperwork.

You will get results if you call.
Nothing will happen, if you don't!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Grandpa D said:


> In another case that happened just this last weekend, I was fishing at a Community Pond and as I walked to the pond to fish, some guys were watching another angler and told me that they had seen the person hide 2 fish and had 2 more on a stringer.
> A local law enforcement officer happened to stop by the pond and was notified about the poacher.
> He contacted the DWR and then approached the poacher.
> The poacher had 4 fish in his possission, so the Officer walked him to the parking lot.
> There, they met the DWR CO's and took care of the paperwork.


After seeing that one first hand, my belief in nothing being done was blown out of the water!  It may not be the prettiest pond around, but it sure gets babysat WELL!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i used to fish highland glen a few times it was always easy catching i may hit it tomorrow my sister is wanting to go over there and its close to her


----------

